# For sale: Abu 7000i C3CT Hi-speed



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a clean, hardly fished, Abu 7000i C3CT Hi-speed for sale. Looking for $100, or $105 shipped. PayPal only. Will consider trades. Good price compaired to new in box.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

PM sent


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

I'll take it


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

ok. I will send you my info and get yours.


----------

